# Diet plans



## Gsxr727 (May 5, 2015)

Any tips on diet plans. What a 3000-4000 calorie diet looks like. Appreciate the help


----------



## GearHead40 (May 5, 2015)

Eat a lot.  Grow muscle.  Sleep good...


----------



## brazey (May 6, 2015)

Re-post in the nutrition section for more views and responses.


----------



## Gsxr727 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks man


----------



## gettingswole (May 6, 2015)

Welcome brother, Lets keep the gains coming.


----------



## tornluv143 (Jun 16, 2015)

Eat until you cant eat anymore


----------

